
What talent wants - workintransit
https://visible.vc/blog/what-talent-wants/
======
brettbivens
Author here, thanks for sharing this. Know that there is a bit of a tendency
in the startup world to scoff at the idea of management which would probably
lead many to dismiss someone like Peter Drucker...interestingly, many of the
management principles he championed 50+ years ago (flatter organizations,
autonomy, etc.) would probably resonate quite well with both managers and
individual contributors at a lot of early stage companies. Definitely
recommend reading Drucker.

His ideas, along with our own personal experiences, sparked the idea for this
post. Would love to hear what you think.

